# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  5 senses meditations?

## Charles3

Hi everyone, I got the idea from a LD tutorial about getting in touch with the 5 senses as a way of meditating. Then I searched youtube for "guided 5 senses meditation" and found a whole bunch. In fact I did like 20 minutes of them so far today. 

I am definitely much more pulled into my thoughts than the 5 senses. I think they call it "dissociated". But I actually like experiencing my 5 senses when the guided meditation is playing. 

Do you think doing lots of meditation of focusing on the 5 senses is a good idea? Well anyway if I keep finding it enjoyable, I will keep doing it, and see how dreaming goes. 

5 senses meditation is pretty new to me. So if anyone has any experiences or tips about it please share!

----------

